# New Smilies



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

I've added a new smilie pack. 

Some of you might recognise these but they look pretty cool.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Frikkin sweet


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice *clap*


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I wasn't happy with the last smilie set so i've added a new set I found at

www.kolobok.us

They're all matching and made specifically for dark boards. Ideal!

:security::blush::so_happy::wink::shok:unish::drinks:icknose::ireful2:
:shout::read::fool: :training: :bye::king::rofl::smoke::friends::laugh:
:chuffed::spiteful::rtfm::fuck::victory::clapping::lazy2::russianroulette::stinker:
:aggressive::gamer1::wacko::santa::gamer2::stop::wasntme::alcoholic:
:music::sarcastichand::suicide::cray::angel::no::washim::scare::crazy::good:
:taunt::angry::scratchhead::nono::headbutt::thank_you::biggrin::grin:
:wild:k::dunno::search::threaten::hang1::yahoo::blackeye::secret:opcorn:

I'll handle the display numbers tomorrow to show the most popular ones on the right.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Even better Jez! The last set was cool but these are much better for sure.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## GeekChic (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice. Much more range of expression. Fits all of my personalities. :shok:


----------



## GeekChic (Sep 8, 2007)

Can those be put on the chat smilies also, or is that not possible?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It looks a bit awkward tbh. Requires messing around with flash... I'm know nothing about graphics i'm afraid.



> Anyway add and remove :
> 1: open the FlashChat folder
> 2: open the src folder
> 3: open (double click) the SMILES.FLA file (you need Flash 7 or 8 for this)
> ...


http://forum.tufat.com/showthread.php?t=7473


----------

